# Cold Air Intake System. Which one is better?



## chunkysause7 (Jul 11, 2007)

Is the Stillen intake better than the cosmo intake?? 


Here's the link to Stillen: 

STILLEN : STILLEN Hi-Flow Intake Kit

Here's the link to Cosmo: 

Street Racing, BMW Performance Parts, HONDA Performance Parts, Auto Parts - COSMO Racing Online


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

They're both about the same. The Stillen probably makes slightly better high-end power, but the 1 or 2HP difference you're talking about is too small to notice. Buy whatever you think looks prettier.


----------



## chunkysause7 (Jul 11, 2007)

Would a 1994 cold air intake fit in the 1993 Nissan Maxima SE? 

This Cold Air Intake: 
Injen Cold Air Intake Nissan Maxima 1994-1997 RD1925P RD1925BLK


----------



## chunkysause7 (Jul 11, 2007)

chunkysause7 said:


> Would a 1994 cold air intake fit in the 1993 Nissan Maxima SE?
> 
> This Cold Air Intake:
> Injen Cold Air Intake Nissan Maxima 1994-1997 RD1925P RD1925BLK




So Would this work??


----------

